# Bumble Bee on Thistle



## Lez325 (Jun 10, 2021)

100's of these around my home- be rude not to photograph one



DSC01661 Bumble Bee on Thistle flower by Les Moxon, on Flickr


Thanks for looking guys 

Les


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 10, 2021)

Nicely done!  I checked on Flickr but I don't see any exif info.  What are you shooting with?


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 10, 2021)

Nice shot, makes me want to get the nifty 50 out and hit the local garden.


----------



## SpenserEller (Jun 11, 2021)

Very nice.


----------



## Lez325 (Jun 18, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> Nicely done!  I checked on Flickr but I don't see any exif info.  What are you shooting with?


  Sony a7RIV and a Sony 90mm f2.8 Macro lens 

Les


----------

